# Thoughts on VC Overseas Black Dial 3 Hander



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I have seen internet pics of this piece, and thought it looked fabulous.

Your thoughts and anyone ordered one?
_
4500V/110A-B483

Ted_​


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

I almost bought the blue dial version about a month ago while on vacation in the Cayman’s. It’s a really beautiful watch and I love the quick change straps and the fact that you have the leather and rubber options that can change the overall look of the watch. The Chrono version is nice as well. Either the 3 hand or Chrono version is still on my wish list. The black dial looks nice as well.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

SaiN said:


> I almost bought the blue dial version about a month ago while on vacation in the Cayman's. It's a really beautiful watch and I love the quick change straps and the fact that you have the leather and rubber options that can change the overall look of the watch. The Chrono version is nice as well. Either the 3 hand or Chrono version is still on my wish list. The black dial looks nice as well.


Hi SaiN - So why didn't you pull the trigger?


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

^
Overpriced, even with a decent discount factored in.
Previous gen (47040) is arguably a nicer looking and far better value option, if the quick strap change isn’t the primary reason to be excited about the current 4500V.


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

TedPhatana said:


> Hi SaiN - So why didn't you pull the trigger?


We were on a cruise and had to get back on the boat. We spent most of the day at the beach but I always like stopping into Kirk Freeport no matter how short a time I have left. I don't like rushing watch purchases and had more time looking at a VC Chrono, grey dial in Cozumel the next port day. Also didn't pull the trigger then. I think I'm holding out for an AP 15400 or if lucky a 15202. Maybe a Patek at some point.

Agree with the poster about the value proposition but I think it looks better than the equally priced aquanaut. It's certainly not going to hold up well on resale if that's your thing. For me I haven't sold any of my watches so not really looking at a new piece for investment purposes- which is a poor idea anyway as most watches go.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

I respect that. Have you compared the VC's metal work to the AP or PP? If so, thoughts? Honestly, I have not seen the new VCs in the metal but hope to sometime. I feel if I ever see the black for over 20% off, I might just make it happen. But I still also want to see it in the metal.

You'll laugh but my chinese barber (who says he spent over 25K on the watch, which he told my wife not me) has a VC Overseas Chrono, the older model with a white dial, and the looks that I sneak in of the watch shows a very nice bracelet.



SaiN said:


> We were on a cruise and had to get back on the boat. We spent most of the day at the beach but I always like stopping into Kirk Freeport no matter how short a time I have left. I don't like rushing watch purchases and had more time looking at a VC Chrono, grey dial in Cozumel the next port day. Also didn't pull the trigger then. I think I'm holding out for an AP 15400 or if lucky a 15202. Maybe a Patek at some point.
> 
> Agree with the poster about the value proposition but I think it looks better than the equally priced aquanaut. It's certainly not going to hold up well on resale if that's your thing. For me I haven't sold any of my watches so not really looking at a new piece for investment purposes- which is a poor idea anyway as most watches go.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

!!! another double post. My god, I suck.


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

TedPhatana said:


> I respect that. Have you compared the VC's metal work to the AP or PP? If so, thoughts? Honestly, I have not seen the new VCs in the metal but hope to sometime. I feel if I ever see the black for over 20% off, I might just make it happen. But I still also want to see it in the metal.
> 
> You'll laugh but my chinese barber (who says he spent over 25K on the watch, which he told my wife not me) has a VC Overseas Chrono, the older model with a white dial, and the looks that I sneak in of the watch shows a very nice bracelet.


This was my first time handling and spending time with the Overseas and I must say I was very impressed with it. Fit and finish was excellent. The case back with movement demonstrated nice detailed anlage with the bridges. 22k gold rotor with perlage. The Chrono had a nice weight to it. Felt very solid. I wore my Hulk on the trip and it was noticibly lighter and felt "flimsy" soon after I put it back on but that went away thankfully. After handling several AP's and some Patek's I feel that the bracelet and overall finishing and total package was comparable. I can see now why it's a holy trinity brand though many won't agree as they are not marketed as well as the other 2 on the list. I for one am definitely going to strongly consider it as my next watch. The blue dial was striking in the flesh.:-!


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

I have the blue dial three hander, purchased early on before the asking prices went up. It's one of my favorite watches, the bracelet is amazing, fit and finish are excellent and the blue dial is spectacular. My only complaint is no hacking seconds. I've not seen the black dial version in the metal, though.


----------



## Roystock (Jul 11, 2013)

mlcor said:


> I have the blue dial three hander, purchased early on before the asking prices went up. It's one of my favorite watches, the bracelet is amazing, fit and finish are excellent and the blue dial is spectacular. My only complaint is no hacking seconds. I've not seen the black dial version in the metal, though.
> 
> View attachment 13267951


Love it. A well made, beautiful watch.

I had the previous gen, white dial BC Overseas.
My only question is - how do you clean the dust on the bezel? I mean, the dust hidden in the tight corners


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Roystock said:


> Love it. A well made, beautiful watch.
> 
> I had the previous gen, white dial BC Overseas.
> My only question is - how do you clean the dust on the bezel? I mean, the dust hidden in the tight corners


Well, I use a high tech method. After I've washed my hands in the morning, I gently rub the bezel with the damp towel. The watch is rated to 100m, so I'm not worried about using this technique. Seems to work just fine. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

Micor's watch and mine are about 0007 off in serial numbers. I wear that watch as much as all my others , combined. The black dial looks grand , too.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi mlcor - How does the VC's bracelet compare to similar offerings from AP/PP?



mlcor said:


> I have the blue dial three hander, purchased early on before the asking prices went up. It's one of my favorite watches, the bracelet is amazing, fit and finish are excellent and the blue dial is spectacular. My only complaint is no hacking seconds. I've not seen the black dial version in the metal, though.
> 
> View attachment 13267951


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

That blue dial is fantastic! Thanks for sharing that pic. I didn’t take any pics while trying that model on previously.


----------



## EssZed (Jun 18, 2018)

I own and love the blue dial three-hander. The interplay of brushed and polished steel on the bezel and bracelet is simply awesome. Fit and finish are unimpeachable, on par with the AP RO. In terms of aesthetics, the movement is elegant but not exactly a show-stopper ... the blue dial, however, is. The chrono is fantastic as well but sadly too large for my wrist.

Pricing is high, but readily available discounts should bring them in line with the AP 15400. You're going to take a bath on resale though.

I haven't yet seen the black dial Overseas in the metal but they appear to be just as beautiful as, if not a bit more understated than, their blue-dialed counterparts.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi EssZed - I think the new 3-hander is around 11mm in height. Do you find it wears thick or reasonably slim or something in between, we all know both the 15400 and 15202 are under 10mm in height.



EssZed said:


> I own and love the blue dial three-hander. The interplay of brushed and polished steel on the bezel and bracelet is simply awesome. Fit and finish are unimpeachable, on par with the AP RO. In terms of aesthetics, the movement is elegant but not exactly a show-stopper ... the blue dial, however, is. The chrono is fantastic as well but sadly too large for my wrist.
> 
> Pricing is high, but readily available discounts should bring them in line with the AP 15400. You're going to take a bath on resale though.
> 
> I haven't yet seen the black dial Overseas in the metal but they appear to be just as beautiful as, if not a bit more understated than, their blue-dialed counterparts.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

TedPhatana said:


> Hi EssZed - I think the new 3-hander is around 11mm in height. Do you find it wears thick or reasonably slim or something in between, we all know both the 15400 and 15202 are under 10mm in height.


I'm not EssZed, but I own a black dial 15400 as well as the VC, and I think they wear quite similarly. Certainly both slip comfortably under a normal shirt cuff (with both on their bracelets). The AP is slightly thinner but the shape of the lugs on the AP evens out the physical thickness measurements IMO. Bottom line, they both wear nicely.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi mlcor - this is good info, thank you. I thought both are similar in terms of height, so it's great for you to confirm, and do you have a preference on fit and finish of either bracelet?



mlcor said:


> I'm not EssZed, but I own a black dial 15400 as well as the VC, and I think they wear quite similarly. Certainly both slip comfortably under a normal shirt cuff (with both on their bracelets). The AP is slightly thinner but the shape of the lugs on the AP evens out the physical thickness measurements IMO. Bottom line, they both wear nicely.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

TedPhatana said:


> Hi mlcor - this is good info, thank you. I thought both are similar in terms of height, so it's great for you to confirm, and do you have a preference on fit and finish of either bracelet?


That's a tough call. Both bracelets are extremely well finished, but quite different from each other. The AP's has alternating brushing and polishing on the links, so it's blingier (is that a word?). The AP is also very comfortable, but has no micro adjustment, so getting the links fitted right is important. The VC's finishing is just as good, but much more subtle--the link below contains my review of the watch and some detailed pictures that will help explain it. Also, the VC has a simple and elegant micro adjustment built in--a pull on either (or both) of the center links where the clasp is will cause a small,hidden "extra" partial link to pop out. You can open or close either of them, giving a fair amount of adjustability, and they don't accidentally pop open in my experience. However, on a really hot day if my wrist expands (I prefer my bracelet snug), i've noticed that one of the two will come open, almost automatically to adjust to the swelling of my wrist. It's a feature, not a bug. ;-)

Here's the link to my review of the VC:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/review-new-vacheron-constantin-overeseas-three-hander-3690146.html


----------



## eastbounddown9000 (Jul 15, 2017)

mlcor said:


> I have the blue dial three hander, purchased early on before the asking prices went up. It's one of my favorite watches, the bracelet is amazing, fit and finish are excellent and the blue dial is spectacular. My only complaint is no hacking seconds. I've not seen the black dial version in the metal, though.
> 
> View attachment 13267951


Well, found a new grail today


----------



## EssZed (Jun 18, 2018)

TedPhatana said:


> Hi EssZed - I think the new 3-hander is around 11mm in height. Do you find it wears thick or reasonably slim or something in between, we all know both the 15400 and 15202 are under 10mm in height.


It doesn't wear thick but it's a sports watch so it has some wrist presence ... but just enough in my opinion to announce itself without being overly conspicuous. For comparison, my Rolex Sub (six-digit reference) wears noticeably thicker. The AP 15400 wears flatter but also a little "larger" due to its dial size and case architecture.

To add to the bracelet discussion, fit and finish on both the VC OS and AP RO bracelets are fantastic. I'm a little concerned that the quick-change strap system might make the VC bracelet more prone to failure, but no issues thus far. And the ability to micro-adjust the VC bracelet is to me a key distinguishing feature. I'm sure you've also considered this, but the Royal Oak bracelet is almost as iconic as the octogonal bezel and it screams "AP!" Whereas the maltese cross motif as used on the Oversea's bracelet is a newer addition to VC's design language and less identifiably "VC".


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow. What a write-up, thank you. I am surprised you said the AP is more blingy, I thought the VC, with middle polished links, would stick out more.

Great review by the way, I like the way VC did its brush method, looks uber cool and classy, I have to see this in person, with risk of bank account be damned.



mlcor said:


> That's a tough call. Both bracelets are extremely well finished, but quite different from each other. The AP's has alternating brushing and polishing on the links, so it's blingier (is that a word?). The AP is also very comfortable, but has no micro adjustment, so getting the links fitted right is important. The VC's finishing is just as good, but much more subtle--the link below contains my review of the watch and some detailed pictures that will help explain it. Also, the VC has a simple and elegant micro adjustment built in--a pull on either (or both) of the center links where the clasp is will cause a small,hidden "extra" partial link to pop out. You can open or close either of them, giving a fair amount of adjustability, and they don't accidentally pop open in my experience. However, on a really hot day if my wrist expands (I prefer my bracelet snug), i've noticed that one of the two will come open, almost automatically to adjust to the swelling of my wrist. It's a feature, not a bug. ;-)
> 
> Here's the link to my review of the VC:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/review-new-vacheron-constantin-overeseas-three-hander-3690146.html


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

I already had my VC when I saw Micor's top notch review. Looking at his pics I noticed our serial numbers were very close in sequence. I also have an AP RO 15400. The VC is every bit as perfectly finished as the 15400.

PLUS I have given the VC a number of torture tests including 40 plus shotgun shooting tournaments and multiple dips in the pool w/ the grandkids. No problems w/ the bracelet. I bought both watches from my AD and they ended up costing about the same even though the VC had a much higher MSRP.

I like the blue shade on the VC better than the blue dial 15400. The "blue" is nearly the match of my FPJ CB which is actually near voodoo.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow. Shooting tournaments? I would never do that, I am such a chicken when it comes to putting my sport watches through anything like that.



Perazzi-man said:


> I already had my VC when I saw Micor's top notch review. Looking at his pics I noticed our serial numbers were very close in sequence. I also have an AP RO 15400. The VC is every bit ask perfectly finished as the 15400.
> 
> PLUS I have given the VC a number of torture tests including 40 plus shotgun shooting tournaments and multiple dips in the pool w/ the grandkids. No problems w/ the bracelet. I bought both watches from my AD and they ended up costing about the same even though the VC had a much higher MSRP.
> 
> I like the blue shade on the VC better than the blue dial 15400. The "blue" is nearly the match of my FPJ CB which is actually near voodoo.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

TedPhatana said:


> Wow. What a write-up, thank you. I am surprised you said the AP is more blingy, I thought the VC, with middle polished links, would stick out more.
> 
> Great review by the way, I like the way VC did its brush method, looks uber cool and classy, I have to see this in person, with risk of bank account be damned.


Thanks. At the risk of further inflaming you, ;-) I should add that the VC's three standard straps add to its versatility. I occasionally take it off the bracelet (easy with the quick change mechanism) and put it on the rubber, which is by far the nicest and most comfortable rubber strap I've ever had. I've never used the leather strap (I have other dressier watches for that), but it looks superb.


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

mlcor thanks for the great review! I already really love this watch but your pics and further insight put this piece to the top of my list. Still interested in APRO though.:-!


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

SaiN said:


> mlcor thanks for the great review! I already really love this watch but your pics and further insight put this piece to the top of my list. Still interested in APRO though.:-!


Me, too-that's why I have both. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

I have yet to see the black dial in person.

I like VC overseas in general but my problem is the "date @ 4" on the chrono, and the shinny dial on the time only (I think it doesn't fit on sports watches in my opinion). So maybe the black will do it.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

De Wolfe said:


> I have yet to see the black dial in person.
> 
> I like VC overseas in general but my problem is the "date @ 4" on the chrono, and the shinny dial on the time only (I think it doesn't fit on sports watches in my opinion). So maybe the black will do it.


The date at 4 on the chronograph kills it for me, too. We disagree on the shiny dial, though. In real life the blue dial is a chameleon, changing from looking almost black to bright blue depending on the light. I love that.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TedPhatana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have seen internet pics of this piece, and thought it looked fabulous.
> 
> ...


Hi Ted,

For what it's worth I have the black dial chrono gen 2 and I can't speak highly enough about the overseas, everything about the overseas is top notch, from the fit and finish to the look, functionality, comfort etc
On leather, rubber, and bracelet it looks fabulous and sends different vibes... 
Also its rare to see one in the wild, I don't recall seeing one actually =) 
The bezel, case, bracelet, dial are just stunning... As I wrote above I can't speak highly enough about the overseas... I love mine :-! 
Also its quite robust and doesn't required to be babied so to speak, good WR and antimagnetic rating, a sport watch fulfilling it's purpose...

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

God, I really hate you guys. I want this watch now!!!

I did my friend a favor and bought back the mil-spec from him this morning because he needed the funds. Ugghhhh

I just got done sizing it with a torx screwdriver. The VC is going to have to wait.

Unless, someone wants to loan me some funds.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Roystock (Jul 11, 2013)

TedPhatana said:


> God, I really hate you guys. I want this watch now!!!
> 
> I did my friend a favor and bought back the mil-spec from him this morning because he needed the funds. Ugghhhh
> 
> ...


One of my favourite watches


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you guys for the compliments on the milspec. 

I really think I might have to sell some other pieces to acquire the VC.

I don’t know, such an addiction!

And your reviews and opinions have me sold!

I couldn’t imagine if I was wealthy or rich, I don’t know how many watches I would buy a year. One can only dream!!!


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Black is my fav dial variant so far.
I generally like blue dials, but the blue on the Overseas is a bit too saturated for my liking.


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's my 47040. It's super light, thin, and i love the legibility. It goes so well on the beach, and on a Friday night out paired w/ a button down. I wear it w/ the rubber strap as the alligator then competes w/ other pieces in my collection. I'm sure i'm in the minority, but i actually like it better than the Aquanaut. Nearly two years after getting this watch, i still really really enjoy it.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi rskelley75 - Thank you for your description of your 47040. Do you also have the bracelet for it?



rskelley75 said:


> Here's my 47040. It's super light, thin, and i love the legibility. It goes so well on the beach, and on a Friday night out paired w/ a button down. I wear it w/ the rubber strap as the alligator then competes w/ other pieces in my collection. I'm sure i'm in the minority, but i actually like it better than the Aquanaut. Nearly two years after getting this watch, i still really really enjoy it.
> View attachment 13288359


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry! Double post.


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

TedPhatana said:


> Hi rskelley75 - Thank you for your description of your 47040. Do you also have the bracelet for it?


Ted, this version did not come with it, which is unfortunate. I started looking to see if you could put one on by picking up an aftermarket VC bracelet, but haven't been able to come across one. It has integrated links so I imagine you'd need a VC one or have to have one made. I stopped looking as I'm not sure I'd like it now due to how light it is. That said, i suppose I'd like the option. Also, this reference from 2014 doesn't have the "quick change" strap feature, you've got to do it the old fashion way.


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Ted,

The Overseas 4500v is absolutely stunning piece.
Personal thought, the new overseas (4500v) has upgrade hands , markers design.
Those 3 hands, hour minute second are designed with better proportion than older gen, both length and width.

I own the Blue one.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow - Thank you for sharing the pic. I really want this VC in black but the recent Blancpain buy-back from a friend is going to put the VC on hold. Oh well, one can dream for now. I think I am going to play the Mega Millions.



iggy-th said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> The Overseas 4500v is absolutely stunning piece.
> Personal thought, the new overseas (4500v) has upgrade hands , markers design.
> ...


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

How is the shade of the blue one? Is it very bright? When I was looking in the pics, it looks like it's much brighter than the blue of the submariner 2 tone


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

I was very fortunate to see the black dial three hander at the VC Boutique in Toronto last week. The saleslady claimed there were only two in North America and they had one of them. Don't know how true that is but it was beautiful nonetheless. The polishing was top notch, I have a real dilemma, set on a 15400 as my high end piece, but man this one was gorgeous, and the three straps to boot was great. Will probably go AP as it has been a long time grail, and I will always have second thoughts if I don't go for it. The 4500v though a worthy alternative!


----------



## EssZed (Jun 18, 2018)

kennkez said:


> How is the shade of the blue one? Is it very bright? When I was looking in the pics, it looks like it's much brighter than the blue of the submariner 2 tone


The dial can go from a deep, inky blue to a brilliant, almost metallic blue depending on the lighting. It's similar to the sub two-tone dial but has more pop in direct sunlight.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn man, I have so much envy right now. You don't understand.

I might be happier if you get the AP, lol. In that case you can show it once you buy it.

Well keep me posted, I'll drool over any piece you get.

Good luck!!



Maiden said:


> I was very fortunate to see the black dial three hander at the VC Boutique in Toronto last week. The saleslady claimed there were only two in North America and they had one of them. Don't know how true that is but it was beautiful nonetheless. The polishing was top notch, I have a real dilemma, set on a 15400 as my high end piece, but man this one was gorgeous, and the three straps to boot was great. Will probably go AP as it has been a long time grail, and I will always have second thoughts if I don't go for it. The 4500v though a worthy alternative!


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

How is the shade of the blue one? Is it very bright? When I was looking in the pics, it looks like it's much brighter than the blue of the submariner 2 tone

- the blue shade can be deep blue to super light blue , the closest blue i can think of to 4500v is the dial of FPJ Chronomat Bleu 
i don't think Sub 2 tone is get any closed to 4500v.

i took this under the sunlight face the dial toward the sky.


----------



## EssZed (Jun 18, 2018)

Another pic for reference


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

EssZed said:


> The dial can go from a deep, inky blue to a brilliant, almost metallic blue depending on the lighting. It's similar to the sub two-tone dial but has more pop in direct sunlight.


Thanks, really looking forward to see this in person


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

So, after dropping of my 15202 and grabbing something to eat with my wife, I headed to VC on Madison.

I asked to see the black, brown, and blue 3 hander.

As I thought, I liked the black dial the most. The finishing on the bracelet was second to none and I loved the bracelet extension and quick change system.

One thing to note about the blue dials of the three hander and the Chrono is that the Chrono's blue was actually almost see through at times and I much prefer that one too all the other chronos. I have never seen a blue dial like that honestly. I was quite mesmerized.

Well time to either win the lotto, rob the bank or take out a second mortgage. Stay tuned!


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

wow..... black looks NICE !!


----------



## watchdeviant (Jul 31, 2013)

mlcor said:


> I have the blue dial three hander, purchased early on before the asking prices went up. It's one of my favorite watches, the bracelet is amazing, fit and finish are excellent and the blue dial is spectacular. My only complaint is no hacking seconds. I've not seen the black dial version in the metal, though.
> 
> View attachment 13267951


Love that blue dial!


----------



## MartinVang (Apr 7, 2015)

iggy-th said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> The Overseas 4500v is absolutely stunning piece.
> Personal thought, the new overseas (4500v) has upgrade hands , markers design.
> ...


I need to see this in the flesh, my god it looks beautiful !


----------



## RedsoxDon1 (Mar 30, 2018)

I’ve been thinking for a few months about updating my collection with a new ss sportswatch that can be also used with a sport coat and tie. I was originally thinking AP RO or PP Aquanaut(Nautilus is a bit out of my price range), then I saw the VC Overseas up close and now I’ve changed my mind. Now it’s about the dial color(blue or grey).


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

I'm a big fan of the blue dial, but the black just doesn't do it for me. Not sure what it is or why. Also do not get the same feeling of awe from the grey dial that I get from the blue.


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

thats cool!


----------



## MartinVang (Apr 7, 2015)

mlcor said:


> I have the blue dial three hander, purchased early on before the asking prices went up. It's one of my favorite watches, the bracelet is amazing, fit and finish are excellent and the blue dial is spectacular. My only complaint is no hacking seconds. I've not seen the black dial version in the metal, though.
> 
> View attachment 13267951


Amazing watch! 
How are the rubber and leather straps ?


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

MartinVang said:


> Amazing watch!
> How are the rubber and leather straps ?


The rubber strap is excellent--comfortable, not too thick, no vanilla smell, and definitely changes the look of the watch. The watch comes with one deployant that can be switched between the rubber and leather strap. I've never used the leather strap, as I have plenty of dressier watches, plus the bracelet is so comfortable.


----------



## Roystock (Jul 11, 2013)

I just made one of my most satisfying watch purchase, ever. As good as it gets. Better in metal than pictures.


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

SaiN said:


> I almost bought the blue dial version about a month ago while on vacation in the Cayman's. It's a really beautiful watch and I love the quick change straps and the fact that you have the leather and rubber options that can change the overall look of the watch. The Chrono version is nice as well. Either the 3 hand or Chrono version is still on my wish list. The black dial looks nice as well.


I've never bought a watch on a vacation (i have to do some research prior to that). But a collector friend of mine have told me that he gets awesome deals shopping for watches while on vacation. it seems that you've done some shopping in the Caribbean, how is the prices there compared to the rest of the world?


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

SaiN said:


> This was my first time handling and spending time with the Overseas and I must say I was very impressed with it. Fit and finish was excellent. The case back with movement demonstrated nice detailed anlage with the bridges. 22k gold rotor with perlage. The Chrono had a nice weight to it. Felt very solid. I wore my Hulk on the trip and it was noticibly lighter and felt "flimsy" soon after I put it back on but that went away thankfully. After handling several AP's and some Patek's I feel that the bracelet and overall finishing and total package was comparable. I can see now why it's a holy trinity brand though many won't agree as they are not marketed as well as the other 2 on the list. I for one am definitely going to strongly consider it as my next watch. The blue dial was striking in the flesh.:-!


that is so true, the finishing on a metal holy trinity if far superior to the finishing of a Batman or even a Datejust. my VC overseas gets all the wrist time and the Rolex es get none


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

mlcor said:


> I'm not EssZed, but I own a black dial 15400 as well as the VC, and I think they wear quite similarly. Certainly both slip comfortably under a normal shirt cuff (with both on their bracelets). The AP is slightly thinner but the shape of the lugs on the AP evens out the physical thickness measurements IMO. Bottom line, they both wear nicely.


I have a 1st Gen VC Overseas which has perfect fitting. the case is 40mm very nice and the thickness of the VC1137 movement is thinner than the VC5200 which allow it to slide easily under the shirt.


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

Here is a wrist shot of my VC Overseas
one of the things i admire is the shape of the seconds hand short end.


----------



## quattro98 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the blue Overseas Gen 3 time/date. It's a great watch and I like all the dials that have been shown (blue, silver, brown, & black). There are also a few pictures of a two-tone silver/blue dial out there. The blue dial is nice since it is quite dark and understated most of the time, so it looks navy. In bright light, it looks more vibrant.

As for the date on the chrono, I don't mind 4:30 dates since they preserve the hour markers. The chrono is both bigger and thicker than the time/date which is what was the deciding factor for me. I have other watches that are larger and thicker and wanted a slimmer piece.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

quattro98 said:


> I have the blue Overseas Gen 3 time/date. It's a great watch and I like all the dials that have been shown (blue, silver, brown, & black). *There are also a few pictures of a two-tone silver/blue dial out there*. The blue dial is nice since it is quite dark and understated most of the time, so it looks navy. In bright light, it looks more vibrant.


I am told that this is a Geneva-boutique exclusive and there are only 30 of each (time/date & chrono) being made. The straps are blue, but I don't know if it's the same blue as the blue-dialed Overseas.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## kallisto (Mar 31, 2019)

I think this one is a no brainer in any color. I would look for a pre-loved one, though.


----------



## quattro98 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks! I didn't know what the details were regarding that dial.



Alysandir said:


> I am told that this is a Geneva-boutique exclusive and there are only 30 of each (time/date & chrono) being made. The straps are blue, but I don't know if it's the same blue as the blue-dialed Overseas.


----------



## 3leggedpony (Oct 11, 2013)

I am about to pull the trigger on the black dial. I thought I was going to go for the dual time with the silver dial which I think is really quite stunning but it’s just a little too hefty on my wrist and I feel that I’m not doing the watch justice 🙂
The 3 hander is much more svelte and in this iteration I find the silver dial a little plain with the bracelet (looks superb with the rubber though). Of the other 3 I find the brown just a bit too esoteric and for me the blue can be a little too vibrant. The black is just great and can look smart and casual effortlessly.
The bracelet is just stunning and the micro adjust is a massive benefit over the Royal Oak. I find bracelets without micro adjust so frustrating as my wrist grows and shrinks throughout the day. 
Very happy to have made my choice


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

3leggedpony said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on the black dial. I thought I was going to go for the dual time with the silver dial which I think is really quite stunning but it's just a little too hefty on my wrist and I feel that I'm not doing the watch justice &#55357;&#56898;
> The 3 hander is much more svelte and in this iteration I find the silver dial a little plain with the bracelet (looks superb with the rubber though). Of the other 3 I find the brown just a bit too esoteric and for me the blue can be a little too vibrant. The black is just great and can look smart and casual effortlessly.
> The bracelet is just stunning and the micro adjust is a massive benefit over the Royal Oak. I find bracelets without micro adjust so frustrating as my wrist grows and shrinks throughout the day.
> Very happy to have made my choice


Congrats, PLEASE post photos when you receive it.


----------



## 3leggedpony (Oct 11, 2013)

Just the one for now on the bracelet..
Love it


----------

